# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Can we edit the file

## fred

Is it possible to edit the file in /etc/inittab. Will it cause any damage when operating in Linux operating system? Can anyone provide idea on this?

----------


## timmy

This file plays a important and vital role during boot sequence and so editing this will definitely damage the operating system.

----------

